# Showtime HD channels



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Now that DTV is adding more Showtime HD channels can DISH be far behind? I've been wondering since the recent addition of HBO, MAX and Starz HD channels why Showtime was left out.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Soon :lol:


----------



## IvanPhillipFreeley (Aug 14, 2008)

space86 said:


> Soon :lol:


I was wondering the same thing &#8230; especially when you consider that Showtime is on a roll with their original series. Any idea how "soon" more Showtime channels will be added?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

IvanPhillipFreeley said:


> I was wondering the same thing &#8230; especially when you consider that Showtime is on a roll with their original series. Any idea how "soon" more Showtime channels will be added?


I'm guessing after E*11 goes live. I doubt they have any legal issues with CBS, who owns Showtime, since they added CBS CS


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

kal915 said:


> I'm guessing after E*11 goes live. I doubt they have any legal issues with CBS, who owns Showtime, since they added CBS CS


LOL .... seems Charlie has a lawsuit with more people than not!


----------



## instinct (Aug 19, 2008)

BillJ said:


> Now that DTV is adding more Showtime HD channels can DISH be far behind? I've been wondering since the recent addition of HBO, MAX and Starz HD channels why Showtime was left out.


I looked at other carriers. Showtime offers multiple HD channels and many other carriers have them, I counted over 10 Showtime HD for some. Last I heard DISH was in a hurry to launch HD channels because DirecTV is killing it this year and DISH has a lot of catching up to do... It is strange DISH launched more HBO and Starz and no more Showtime. They need to pick up the pace, the year is almost over and we are still waiting.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

instinct said:


> I looked at other carriers. Showtime offers multiple HD channels and everyone else has them, I counted over 10 Showtime HD for some.


Who is this "everyone" that has them?

Time Warner Cable customers don't have them.
Last I looked DirecTV doesn't have them, at least not yet.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Charter cable in our area doesn't have them. Here is what is available:

770 HDNet HD View 
771 HDNet Movies HD View 
774 TNT - HD HD View 
775 HD Theater HD View 
776 Cinemax HDTV-East HD Premium 
777 HBO HDTV-East HD Premium 
778 Showtime HDTV-East HD Premium 
779 Starz HDTV-East HD Premium 
780 WOTV-DT - ABC Basic (HD Only) 
782 WWMT-DT - CBS Basic (HD Only) 
785 WGVU-DT - PBS Basic (HD Only) 
787 WXMI-DT - FOX Basic (HD Only) 
788 WOOD-DT - NBC Basic (HD Only) 
790 Golf Channel / Versus HD HD View 
792 MHD HD View 
793 Universal HD HD View 
794 A&E HD HD View 
795 History Channel HD HD View 
796 The Learning Channel HD HD View 
797 Discovery HD HD View 
798 Animal Planet HD HD View


----------



## instinct (Aug 19, 2008)

HDMe said:


> Who is this "everyone" that has them?
> 
> Time Warner Cable customers don't have them.
> Last I looked DirecTV doesn't have them, at least not yet.


DirecTV - 6 Showtime HD Channels
Showtime HD
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime Showcase HD
Showtime West HD
Showtime 2 HD
TMC HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

instinct said:


> DirecTV - 6 Showtime HD Channels
> Showtime HD
> Showtime Extreme HD
> Showtime Showcase HD
> ...


So is that your "everyone"?

DirecTV has 6 of them in HD... You seemed to be implying that everyone but Dish had all 10, or at least more than the 1 that Dish has right now... but DirecTV doesn't have them all, apparently, and I'm not personally aware of anyone else (perhaps a cable or FIOS that is not available where I live) that has any others.

I would like to have them myself... I was just curious about the "everyone" to see if there really were other companies carrying these HD channels to apply pressure to Dish. If "everyone" isn't carrying them, then Dish will be harder to pressure.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

IvanPhillipFreeley said:


> I was wondering the same thing &#8230; especially when you consider that Showtime is on a roll with their original series. Any idea how "soon" more Showtime channels will be added?


When they some more Showtime HD I might drop to AT 200 because I don't watch VS or soccer, tennis.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> When they some more Showtime HD I might drop to AT 200 because I don't watch VS or soccer, tennis.


And THIS is the reason why Dish is being slow to add them, IMHO!


----------

